# Converting Needle Knit Patterns to Loom



## Wednesday

Does anyone know how to convert a needle knit pattern to a loom knit pattern? I found this super cute idea for a "Hallowig" that I want to make for Halloween, but I have no idea how to convert this pattern to a loom. Is there a way to do it?

 The "Hallowig" is so cute! http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall04/PATThallowig.html


----------



## Jitz

Hey I just sent you a PM...
hope it helps..


----------



## Debi713

Please, if you are willing, share your info on the forum?



Jitz said:


> Hey I just sent you a PM...
> hope it helps..


----------



## Jitz

Not a problem.....
Below is the information that I sent Wednesday...

I learnt to convert patterns by using the following sites...

http://www.ehow.com/how_5983978_convert-knitting-loom-knitting.html

http://isela.typepad.com/loomknitting/tutorials.html

http://loomknittinghelp.com/intro/convert.html



Debi713 said:


> Please, if you are willing, share your info on the forum?
> 
> 
> 
> Jitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I just sent you a PM...
> hope it helps..
Click to expand...


----------



## Debi713

Thanks for the posting. I'll be sure to check them out. There're lots of patterns that I'd like to be able to convert.


----------

